# SAFARI plante tout le temps à cause de JAVA



## mrfloyck (28 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
voilà depuis la dernière mise à jour de JAVA (il y a quelques jours)
Safari n'arrête pas de planter.
c'est assez rageant car j'utilise java pour jouer au poker et donc quand ça plante en pleine partie c'est pas cool!!!!
je suis sur macbook pro et leopard safari sont à jour
avez vous le même problème avec java?
peut on réinstaller l'ancienne version de java?

merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (28 Septembre 2008)

mrfloyck a dit:


> bonjour
> voilà depuis la dernière mise à jour de JAVA (il y a quelques jours)
> Safari n'arrête pas de planter.
> c'est assez rageant car j'utilise java pour jouer au poker et donc quand ça plante en pleine partie c'est pas cool!!!!
> ...


Commences par une petite réparation des autorisations et aussi une petite réinitialisation et un vidage du cache de Safari


----------



## mrfloyck (28 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Commences par une petite réparation des autorisations et aussi une petite réinitialisation et un vidage du cache de Safari


j'ai fait tout ça avec onyx bien sur, ça donne rien de mieux
je précise que j'ai pas de plug-in ( genre ad block etc)
safari est clean


Mais pas ton topic : Safari est un logiciel "internet", ici, tu es dans "Applications", pas dans "Internet et réseau"  

On déménage !


----------



## manu1707 (6 Octobre 2008)

bonjour idem pour moi, 
quand je vais sur un site comme deezer, ça plante tout l'ordi 
je suis obligé d'éteindre 

je commence à en avoir marre des bugs sur mac, allez sur mac, y a aucun bug ils disaient


----------



## beranjo (16 Octobre 2008)

Idem, j'ai exactement le même problème, mon site de jeu préféré bugge depuis la dernière mise à jour java.
Mon macbook a 6 mois et tous les logiciels sont à jour...

J'ai contacté le site de jeu (winamax) et ils m'on répondu de mettre java à jour,  ouai super !

Seule solution pour l'instant : installer firefox pour mac, il bug aussi mais se reconnecte beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## mrfloyck (16 Octobre 2008)

salut
même problème que toi, je joue aussi sur winamax!
j ai laché l'affaire. firefox buggait pareil
je suis passé du coter obscur WMWARE fusion et windows.
et ca marche très bien! le mode unity fusion est vraiment tres bien!

bon poker!


----------



## star974 (23 Novembre 2008)

Salut, c'est pareil pour moi: plantages de Safari et Firefox à cause de Java lors de parties de poker sur Winamax (c'est normal, ce sont les seuls à proposer l'interface Java multi-plates-formes). Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une autre solution que les prétendues mises à jour de Java qui ne servent à rien?


----------



## jameswood (24 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous. message de soutien car je joue sur winamax et java plante avec safari comme firefox, mais je n'ai pas de solution ça devient vraiment très très lourd......


----------



## mrfloyck (24 Novembre 2008)

la seule solution, c'est de passer par une solution de virtualisation de windows et de jouer avec le soft maison!
en attendant une mise à jour de java.
pour INFO : Winamax n a pas l'intention de développer le soft mac!!! ( dixit e support)
donc faut prendre son mal en patience.
bonne chance à vous  sur les tables.


----------



## Jerry (25 Novembre 2008)

Idem pour moi les gars, sur winamax aussi...

Grrrrrr, je n'avais pas ce problème avant de faire la mise à jour sur mon tout neuf MacBook unibody!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'avais quelques soucis avec Safari (avant-dernière version, aujourd'hui j'ai chargé la nouvelle  ): en particulier lenteurs d'accès récurrentes, m'obligeant à cliquer 2 ou 3 fois sur l'adresse web.
J'ai finalement résolu ça avec Onyx, en nettoyant les caches Java et Javamachin (j'ai oublié le nom mais c'est clair dans Onyx) + caches Safari.
Depuis ça roule 
Vous pouvez essayer, ça pourrait être une solution à vos problèmes


----------



## qwhat (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai la même problème que vous tous. Hier, j'ai lu sur un site anglophone qu'on pouvait contourner le problème en supprimant le son dans la préfèrences du fenêtre java du site (pas sur l'ordi, mais dans les préfèrences winamax ou autre). J'ai essayé hier soir, et cette solution a fonctionné (en attendant mieux). J'ai également lu qu'il ne faut pas essayer de revenir sur un ancien version java, sauf si on est prêt à tout réinstaller. Bon poker à vous tous.


----------



## Jerry (24 Avril 2009)

je confirme, en supprimant le son dans les préférences de winamax, tout fonctionne sans plantage!!!!

Bon poker à tous


----------

